# Bear Tracks?



## knightsbeagles (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys, there have been several reports of bears sighted in my area in the past year. Some of the reports have been in the news with pictures. The other night, a car was damaged pretty good by an animal. The owners are thinking maybe a bear after a cat hiding in the engine compartment. Do you think this track could be a bear?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't really see those tracks well due to the small pics plus I'm looking on a small screen. But, I will say that a bear has 5 toes typically with claw tips showing. That looks to have 4 toes and no claw marks. That would lead me to think cat.

Some pics.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Aug 15, 2013)

could be a squatch


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

From the imprints in the ground it looks like a bobcat track.


----------



## knightsbeagles (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 17, 2013)

Not bear tracks


----------



## possumjon (Aug 17, 2013)

Its a bear... look in second pic,, to right of front foot track and you'll see the faint impression of the rear foot track. Dont know what was under the hood but he sure was interested in it !!


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 19, 2013)

possumjon said:


> Its a bear... look in second pic,, to right of front foot track and you'll see the faint impression of the rear foot track. Dont know what was under the hood but he sure was interested in it !!



Those are 2 tracks together, these are dog tracks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2013)

Definitely dog tracks.


----------



## possumjon (Aug 19, 2013)

Well now we know there was nothing under the  hood...... the car must be infested with fleas !!!

My old eyes ain't much good anymore, but looks like a fifth toe on the clear track when i blow it up.....


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 19, 2013)

possumjon said:


> Well now we know there was nothing under the  hood...... the car must be infested with fleas !!!
> 
> My old eyes ain't much good anymore, but looks like a fifth toe on the clear track when i blow it up.....



Dog with 5 toes? LOL


----------



## possumjon (Aug 20, 2013)

cklem said:


> Dog with 5 toes? LOL



Guess that explains all the scratching he was doing. LOL


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 20, 2013)

I think that is a double step by a dog.  Maybe a cat in the engine compartment?


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 20, 2013)

I hear that the squatch population is on the up swing, try setting a snare at the front of the car and put some jack links on the breather and see if yo can snag him.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2013)

The track with five toes is a double-registered track-two pawprints in one. I see bear tracks constantly up here in the Smokies, and the bears that made 'em. Them ain't bear tracks.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 20, 2013)

possumjon said:


> Guess that explains all the scratching he was doing. LOL



I don't know what did the scratching, If I can find a good bear track around in the next couple days, I will post it, Hard to get a perfect track in the mud, with all this rain, also most tracks are just coming off road bank , crossing the road, hard to get a perfect print, No need to count toes, thats a dog track, if I can find a bear track I will post.I'm not trying to be a no it all either, so please don't be offended.Folks in the Nga. mtns, and WNC, mtns. see bear tracks most everyday, We instantly recognize the difference, bear tracks are completly diff. from anything else, easy to recognize.We are not expert trackers either, You would probably recognize some sort of other track that your very familiar with, before I would.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2013)

cklem said:


> I don't know what did the scratching, If I can find a good bear track around in the next couple days, I will post it, Hard to get a perfect track in the mud, with all this rain, also most tracks are just coming off road bank , crossing the road, hard to get a perfect print, No need to count toes, thats a dog track, if I can find a bear track I will post.I'm not trying to be a no it all either, so please don't be offended.Folks in the Nga. mtns, and WNC, mtns. see bear tracks most everyday, We instantly recognize the difference, bear tracks are completly diff. from anything else, easy to recognize.We are not expert trackers either, You would probably recognize some sort of other track that your very familiar with, before I would.



Exactly what I was trying to say, but didn't do as good a job at it. I've saw pics of cars that wore completely torn up and totaled by dogs trying to get at something inside.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 20, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say, but didn't do as good a job at it. I've saw pics of cars that wore completely torn up and totaled by dogs trying to get at something inside.



I wouldn't want that sucker biting me that bit through the metal, whatever it was thats for sure, no bear tracks today by the way, too close to town, my neighbor called me earlier, said one was in his yard this morning headed toward my house, my other neighbor is a part timer from Florida, he keeps at least a ton, (no kidding) of corn poured out at any givin time, he thinks he's gonna see a mtn deer, I think I need to have a talk with him about the corn, he is about to cause me some major headaches, with the bears, no acorns this year an endless supply of corn,NF boundary is 30ft from my garage, hillbilly you no what is about to take place on my hill don't you?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 20, 2013)

cklem said:


> hillbilly you no what is about to take place on my hill don't you?



I do!  I do!  Can I come over?


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 20, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I do!  I do!  Can I come over?



Yea buddy, just come on across the creek and have at it.He gone back to Florida now, Come over and I will show you this crazy feeding station, he has an area bout 100ft by 100ft with multiple 400lb feeders, corn piled on the ground waist high in several different places.It's 100ft off my driveway, at any given time there is at least 1000lbs of corn out.Your gonna laugh when you see it.talk about over doin it.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's a bear track that we've found on our property. 







Here's a couple of pics of bears in the area. The track above we are thinking is from the bear at the big feeder as this isn't far from where we found the track. That feeder will hold 500lbs of corn and I have a pic of him standing up beside it. He's estimated being about 7'-8' tall standing on his back legs. 











A young bear pic.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 22, 2013)

Hand caught in the cookie jar!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2013)

Yep, now that's a bear track.


----------



## guesswho (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is a pic of one down here in the South.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 25, 2013)

Bear and coon,


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 25, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, now that's a bear track.



Looks like a goodun!


----------

